

37 Signal's moment of remorse or slap in the face? - mattreport
http://mattreport.com/2011/05/37-signals-selling-sortfolio/

======
wccrawford
This reminds me of the Groupon lesson: Just because a company offers a service
is no reason to believe that service is right for you.

In this case, people paid $99/mo without seeing results... Probably before
they even tried the free version.

The article assumes that people were complaining about lack of results. I also
assume that people were asking for their money back.

Those people got what they paid for. What they didn't get was what they
assumed: Results.

Marketing isn't magic, despite how it looks. You can't just throw money at it
and get results. It has to be tailored to your business and/or product.

~~~
mattreport
Indeed. Thanks for your response!

